# Segmented Peppermill



## Jason Swanson

Here is one of my segmented peppermills. Segmenting peppermills is what gave me the idea to segment pen blanks. I teach Segmented Peppermill classes at my local Woodcraft store (Milwaukee, WI) as well as out of my shop. I will also be at John C. Campbell Folk Art School in July 2010 instructing a 5-day workshop on Segmented Turning.


----------



## jbostian

Wow those are amazing!  If I lived close to Milwaukee I would be taking that class.

Jamie


----------



## David Keller

Those are beautiful...  Really, really nice.


----------



## nava1uni

Beautiful peppermills


----------



## Jim15

Those are really awesome, great work.


----------



## Craftdiggity

Jason Swanson said:


> Here is one of my segmented peppermills. Segmenting peppermills is what gave me the idea to segment pen blanks. I teach Segmented Peppermill classes at my local Woodcraft store (Milwaukee, WI) as well as out of my shop. I will also be at John C. Campbell Folk Art School in July 2010 instructing a 5-day workshop on Segmented Turning.



Beautiful work.  

Chris


----------



## avbill

Milwaukee,  Well that's about 2100 mies from where I live don't think I'll be making any of your class.


----------



## arkie

Jason - You really ought to do something about those heavy duty industrial grade chrome knobs on the top!


----------



## DennisM

jason,
Forward me info on the classes in Milw! 

I would be very interested in coming up to take one!

Those pepermills are outstanding!


----------



## Umeubbe

Oh dear, that's brilliant. I have never understood how to glue wooden blocks like that. Unfortunately, I have also a bit far to go on your course. :biggrin:
I can only lift my hat and bow my head.

Sincerely / Urban


----------



## TellicoTurning

Jason Swanson said:


> Here is one of my segmented peppermills. Segmenting peppermills is what gave me the idea to segment pen blanks. I teach Segmented Peppermill classes at my local Woodcraft store (Milwaukee, WI) as well as out of my shop. I will also be at John C. Campbell Folk Art School in July 2010 instructing a 5-day workshop on Segmented Turning.



okay, you need to post a tutorial on how you did that for those of us too far away or too broke to do John C. Campbell.. JCC is only about an hour away from me and I've only been there once with my local art group on a field day tour...... those are gorgeous work, great combination of colors.


----------



## LouCee

Wow, they look great!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Jason Swanson

Thanks everyone for the kind comments! If anyone is interested in taking the upcoming class on Segmented Peppermills in Milwaukee, please go to http://www.woodcraft.com/Resources/EducationClasses.aspx?CategoryID=0&StoreID=0&State=WI, Milwaukee, WI store. The next segmented peppermills class I'm holding there is May 16th and May 23rd. It's a two-session class in which we will cut wood and glue up the blanks in the first session and make it into a peppermill in the second session. 

I'm also holding a 5-day workshop on Segmented Turning end of July at John C. Campbell Folk Art School in Brasstown, North Carolina for anyone that might be interested in segmented woodturning. 

For those of you that live far away, no problem. I will travel anywhere in the world to teach woodturning, segmented woodturning, as well as "flat-work". If interested, please feel free to contact me anytime...

Jason Swanson
wiwoodguy@wi.rr.com
www.jasonaswanson.com
www.wiwoodguy.com


----------



## broitblat

Very attractive work, and from your website, I see this barely scratches the surface.

  -Barry


----------



## PR_Princess

Beautiful Jason!!:tongue:

If you have a pic of the mill that you brought in to the office here, you should post that as well.


----------



## ed4copies

:glasses-nerdy::glasses-nerdy:The one that did not have that industrial, chrome knob!!:bananen_smilies046:


----------



## arkie

I've seen the ones that had a miniature segmented knob to match the body.  I don't know why he didn't post one of those.


----------



## ed4copies

Well, you know Jason wouldn't wanna show off!!


----------



## 1dweeb

Nice job segmenting.


----------

